# Consiglio Tablet



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2020)

Ciao a tutti, vorrei regalare un tablet a mio fratello ma da ignorante in materia non saprei cosa cercare. 
Lavora abbastanza con il pacchetto office e mi piacerebbe che il tablet in questione fosse compatibile con Sky go per le partite. 
Non ha grandi urgenze in merito ai requisiti, l'importante è che funzioni tutto in modo abbastanza decente.
Quanto al prezzo, non posso andare oltre i 250.
Grazie a chiunque voglia darmi qualche consiglio.


----------

